# Milling forum.....



## CaseyForrest (Apr 1, 2006)

With all the talk of mills, and milling, how about a forum dedicated to just milling?


----------



## doggonetrees (Apr 1, 2006)

sounds good to me, as I have seen lots of positive info on designs for the frame work for leveling plane for my saw to run on. The price for the rail system was not going to be cost effective, so I opted to uswe a 20' aluminum extension ladder with leveling legs.


----------



## DDM (Apr 2, 2006)

doggonetrees said:


> sounds good to me, as I have seen lots of positive info on designs for the frame work for leveling plane for my saw to run on. The price for the rail system was not going to be cost effective, so I opted to uswe a 20' aluminum extension ladder with leveling legs.


I'd like to see pictures of that!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 2, 2006)

heres my rail set-up:







and my adjustable feet:






I think Ive got about $40.00 into all of that with enough of that strut left over to use as a rip fence with my circular saw.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 2, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing a seperate forum for chainsaw milling also. I would like to set my 066 up to mill some stuff and would find it interesting.



Steve


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2006)

Another vote for a milling forum! Lots of guys on AS are already into milling and a milling forum might keep them here instead of going to another site.


----------



## DDM (Apr 2, 2006)

What should this forum be named? Milling Forum? Or should it include 
sawmills as well? Milling/Portable Saw mill Forum?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2006)

DDM said:


> What should this forum be named? Milling Forum? Or should it include
> sawmills as well? Milling/Portable Saw mill Forum?


 How about "Milling/Sawmill Forum"? Keeps it simple. People will respond and word will get around. Maybe stack it next to the Firewood Forum since so many of us do both. Thanks, Bob


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 2, 2006)

boboak said:


> How about "Milling/Sawmill Forum"? Keeps it simple. People will respond and word will get around. Maybe stack it next to the Firewood Forum since so many of us do both. Thanks, Bob



Yes, I like the Milling/Sawmills title.


----------



## DDM (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok you've got it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks,Darin. It might be a little slow to start with but I think eventually it'll be a winner. Might be a good draw for new advertisers.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 2, 2006)

wow, that happened fast! Thanks guys


----------



## DDM (Apr 2, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> wow, that happened fast! Thanks guys



Now how about getting some posts there!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## doggonetrees (Apr 3, 2006)

DDM, I had a pretty good fire which got most of my equipment. I have the remains of two aluminum ladders that had their footpads melted off. Took some aluminum shelf bracing that the military threw away, got some all-thread to attach it through the rungs, and get the frame-work leveled and drive nails through the existing holes to level it up. My Alaskan mill glides smoothly across it. My wife is still trying to locate her cable so I can download the pics. This set up works well on long cuts.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Apr 3, 2006)

*All milling welcome*

Yeah, way to go! I want to see it all. Heck I give firewood away so I have reason to cut more. Milling should help with that too. The ingenuity of some of these guys is too good to waste.


----------



## 046 (Apr 3, 2006)

all these super cool pic's makes you want to give a try...


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Apr 4, 2006)

046 said:


> all these super cool pic's makes you want to give a try...



i know. i am just yearning to get my house built so i can get my setup done...


----------

